# Fun with my root beer (comments welcome)



## Opher (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## 512 (Sep 5, 2009)

i don't like the bottom left corner, but the tint looks good!


----------



## Opher (Sep 5, 2009)

I did a new crop. The corner was the edge of my wifi antena.


----------

